# 5x8 trailer question



## goosekiller06 (Jan 19, 2008)

I was just wondering if a 5x8 in good condition with rear ramp door and interior lighting for $800 bucks is a good deal? Also is this too small? My buddy and I are looking at getting one and found this. Were still in school and dont have a lot of money but it has the rear ramp like we wanted. We dont have a ton of gear just 6 doz fullbodies that are going to be in bags and 2 GroundForces that fold almost into nothing...Keep in mind were kind of on a budget. But do you think this is a good deal or too small for what we have? Thanks for any imput guys


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

That is a pretty good deal. How old is the trailer? How tall is it? A lot of 5 by 8s are only 5 feet tall also. I have a 5 by 8 swing door. I have 4 dozen Big Foots. A couple dozen FB Duck decoys and a couple finishers. It gets pretty tight, but it works. I only bag up the duck decoys.


----------



## goosekiller06 (Jan 19, 2008)

Ya i think its only 5' tall but its a Haulmark and it doesnt appear to be that old. Maybe 4-5 years but its in good shape.


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

It will be a little tight but you should be able to get all your stuff in there. What type of fullbodies do you have is the important question? I would say its a pretty good deal although my cousin just found a 5X8 this winter in good shape for $500, but I would say if you can get your trailer for 800 thats a pretty fair price. Hope this helps


----------

